# Techniques to adjust irrigation for spot repairs: Root depth



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

Lawn is 99% established and want to transition to every other day as roots get deeper, a couple questions.

How do I know if the grass is ready for transition and how do I avoid damage if I transition too fast?

I have a couple spots I'm still working to get seed to grow and others I'm repairing as my dog digs beautiful holes.
Should I set up a separate zone to focus watering on these spots?

Thanks, happy mowing.


----------

